# Bohrer passe nicht trotz richtigem Bohrfutter



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

Bohrer passe nicht trotz richtigem Bohrfutter

Der Titel sagt alles

Meine Maschine hat SDS Plus

Der eine Bohrer lief bisher Jahre lang, deshalb habe ich mir einen neuen SDS Plus Bohrer gekauft, jedoch passt der aus irgendeinem Grund nicht rein.

Bitte um Rat


----------



## Aemkeisdna (5. Oktober 2015)

Futter eine weg? Evtl kein Fett benutzt bzw mach mal Fett rein. 

Wenn nicht neues Futter und alles ist IO


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

Hab einen Bosch PBH 220RE


----------



## True Monkey (5. Oktober 2015)

Dafür das dein  "neuer" Bohrer nicht ins Bohrfutter passt sieht er aber ganz schön gebraucht aus


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dafür das dein  "neuer" Bohrer nicht ins Bohrfutter passt sieht er aber ganz schön gebraucht aus



Ja, habe den in meiner Schlagbohrmaschine von Bosch mit Zahnkranzbohrfutter verwendet aus den 70ern, hat aber nicht so hingehauen, in normale Waende schon, aber nicht in die Decke


----------



## shootme55 (5. Oktober 2015)

Und dann enpfiehst eine blaue Bosch?! Gutes Werkzeug kommt aus dem Fürstentum...

Vielleicht ein Grat am SDS gewesen der dir jetzt das Futter blockiert.

Hast du einen Futterspray?


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde das Futter mal fetten. Der Bohrer sollte auf jeden Fall passen, SDS Plus ist SDS Plus, da sind die Maße genormt. Eventuell klemmt das Futter.

Oder hast du vielleicht den Bohrer beim einspannen in ein normales Bohrfutter geschädigt/die Nut irgendwo verdrückt?


----------



## shootme55 (5. Oktober 2015)

Und dann enpfiehst eine blaue Bosch?! Gutes Werkzeug kommt aus dem Fürstentum...

Vielleicht ein Grat am SDS gewesen der dir jetzt das Futter blockiert.


Hast du einen Futterspray? Vielleicht mal einsetzen.

Ziegel mit einer Schlagbohrmaschine bohren geht, aber bei Beton gehts praktisch nur mit Bohrhammern.

Übrigens: Der große Unterschied zwischen blau und grün (gibts bei Makita und Metabo übrigens auch) ist meiner Erfahrung nach fast immer die Lebensdauer. Ein Heimanwender, der alle 2 Jahre mal ein Loch bohrt und sich dafür einen Bohrhammer um 250 Euro kauft (Bosch blau ist in der Liga noch billig), verschwendet sein Geld.


----------



## Knogle (5. Oktober 2015)

Also meine Bosch Gruen kam sehr oft zum Einsatz, ist jetzt etwa 12 Jahre alt, und wurde etwa woechentlich benutzt
Also ich habe bisher immernoch das originale Bohrerset genutzt, jedoch sind inzwischen alle stumpf

Von Bohrfutterspray habe ich noch nie was gehoert, eingefettet oder so habe ich auch nie etwas, einfach nur Bohrer rein und losgelegt
Meine Schlagbohrmaschine aus den 70ern hat inzwischen auch schon die besten Zeiten hinter sich, aber ist ganz praktisch wegen der hohen Drehzahl von 1200 U/Min z.B. fuer Holz


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Oktober 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Nur ist eine Hilti preislich etwas über dem, was man sich für den Hausgebrauch anschaft.


Richtig, deswegen nimmt man auch eine Makita.  Warum sollte man sich als Heimanwender keinen 500€ Bohrhammer holen? Dann braucht man wenigstens keinen neuen mehr kaufen. Lieber 1 Mal was gutes holen und das 40 Jahre nutzen, als immer den Schrott nach 10 Jahren in die Tonne kloppen.

Makita HR3210FCT Bohr-/MeiÃŸelhammer inkl. Koffer Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Geniales Teil mit ordendlich Schlagenergie, wo man nicht Stundenlang in einem Loch den Bohrer stumpf nuckelt. ...allerdings auch nichts für Sissi, weil das Ding 5 kg wiegt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Oktober 2015)

Bosch blau ist Industriequalität und ist schon sehr hochwertig.
Bosch grün ist allerdings wirklich Kinderspielzeug 

Falls das Bohrfutter klemmt, am besten Graphitfett nehmen, rein schmieren und das Bohrfutter leicht erwärmen.


----------



## floppyexe (5. Oktober 2015)

Bei dem jeweils oberen Bohrer sind die Führungs und Arretierschlitze viel größer.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2015)

Knogle schrieb:


> Der eine Bohrer lief bisher Jahre lang, deshalb  habe ich mir einen neuen SDS Plus Bohrer gekauft, jedoch passt der aus  irgendeinem Grund nicht rein.


Hast du das sds-bohrfutter mal zurück gezogen (so als wenn du den bohrer  heraus haben möchtest) und dann den bohrer mit leichtem druck und  drehend in das bohrfutter gesteckt? Dann sollte es eigentlich einrasten.



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Nur ist eine Hilti preislich etwas über dem, was man sich für den Hausgebrauch anschaft.


...und vor allem ist hilti schon lange nicht mehr, was es früher mal war. Nicht umsonst sehe ich hier schon seit jahren keine hilti-gerätschaften mehr auf diversen baustellen. 
Stattdessen sind jetzt die meisten mit makita unterwegs (werbung und aktionen FTW) und bosch wird auch immer mehr.
Allerdings ist werkzeug eine glaubensfrage und ja, ich schwöre auf bosch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich weis auch nicht was alle so mit Hilti haben. Ich nutze schon ewig Makita und es gibt eigentlich nur Vorteile. Die Geräte kosten ne ganze Ecke weniger, leisten das gleiche, Ersatzteile bekommst du fast überall und das auch noch billig. Und bis man ne Makita kaputt hat muss man da wirklich schon richtig drauf rumrocken. Bei halbwegs normaler Benutzung leben die ewig.

Allein schon aus dem Grund das man quasi jedes Teil an seiner Makita Maschine für ein paar Euro reparieren kann, ist ein absoluter Kaufgrund. Selbst ein neuer Motor für einen 350€ Akkuschrauber kostet nur 20€. Neukauf kommt da gar nicht in Frage. Wer seine Elektrowerkzeuge wegwirft wenn sie kaputt sind ist selber schuld. Es sind meistens eh nur irgendwelche keinen Verschleißteile defekt, die man grade in 20 min tauschen kann.


----------

